# GPU-Z 0.6.2 Not Reading My PCI-E 3.0 Bus Correctly?



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

*Updated with the latest things I have checked/tried

According to GPU-Z my GTX 680 is running at PCI-E 3.0 4x on my new Z77 mobo. According to nVidia's sytem information it is running at PCI-E 3.0 16x. Who am I to believe? Is it a bug with GPU-Z, is nVidia's system information wrong, and am I having a problem?

I have made sure to load the card when checking the speed with GPU-Z.
I have disabled Windows PCI Express Link State Power Management in the power management console.
I have re-seated the card, and made sure everything was properly cleaned.
The card is in the correct 16x pin-out slot. Which is the one closest to the proc socket.
I have tried to manually set the speed in the BIOS, but it only gives me 2 options, AUTO and GEN1. Which I would assume GEN1 is PCI-E 1.1.

Here are my machine specs

Intel Core I5 3570K @ 4.6GHz
ASRock Z77 Extreme6
Samsung DDR3 1600 (30nm) 4GB X 4 @ 2000 9-10-10-28 1.5v
EVGA GTX 680 2GB - 304.48 Drivers


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 3, 2012)

Litzner said:


> According to GPU-Z my GTX 680 is running at PCI-E 3.0 4x on my new Z77 mobo. According to NVidia's sytem information it is running at PCI-E 3.0 16x. Who am I to believe? Is it a bug with GPU-Z, is NVidia's system information wrong, and am I having a problem?



Stress the gpu while checking it with gpu-z.


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

I tried that, I got the same result.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 3, 2012)

Your running an Ivy Bridge CPU?


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes i5 3570K


----------



## Maban (Jul 3, 2012)

What motherboard and what slot is it in?


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

ASRock Z77 Extreme6, and it is in the top slot, the one pinned out for 16x.


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Maban (Jul 3, 2012)

Reseat the card, clean the contacts, clear the slot of dust.


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

Maban said:


> Reseat the card, clean the contacts, clear the slot of dust.



Re-seating the card, and cleaning it didn't do anything. Still PCI-E 3.0 4X.


----------



## Maban (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm assuming you clicked on that question mark next to that field and ran that tool? How about changing the PCIE power saving setting in Windows?


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, I clicked the question mark. I checked the PCI Express Link State Power Management settings in windows, and that power saving feature is completely off.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 3, 2012)

iv had a bunch of problems with 6.x i cant get it to read on my laptop. i was enjoying an old version and one day i upgraded and it failed to start. I thought it was a currupted install so i uninstalled it and tried running it by itself and it wouldnt start kept saying the program crashed. I even switched HDDs and reformatted a 2 year os install on my laptop and tried it again with the same problem. I even reverted to toshiba drivers from 2009 and i cant get it to work. I just want to look at the clocks and GPU usage on my 4200M


----------



## CaptainFailcon (Jul 3, 2012)

this sounds like a job for A W1ZZARD


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

Well thanks for trying to figure it out tonight guys, I am going to get to bed!


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

One thing I checked before I went to bed. I went and compared my 3DMark GFX score to my old setup, and to people with very similar setups to me, and I was right where I should be, actually beating out any score I compared it against just slightly on 3DMark's current ASRock Z77 overclocking competition. So that makes me feel a little better anyway, it seems to be preforming where it should be.


----------



## CaptainFailcon (Jul 3, 2012)

even if you are limited to PCIe3 4X it won't have any performance impact


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> even if you are limited to PCIe3 4X it won't have any performance impact



Yeah, I just noticed that in 3DMark11, there is hardly any performance difference between 4x and 16x. So that is not a good test to go by.


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you think this could be a issue with the 304 beta nVidia drivers I am running?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 3, 2012)

Litzner said:


> Do you think this could be a issue with the 304 beta nVidia drivers I am running?



Probably try an older version. Gpuz gets info from the driver so of the driver isn't right then gpuz won't display some Info correctly remember to do a full uninstall


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> Probably try an older version. Gpuz gets info from the driver so of the driver isn't right then gpuz won't display some Info correctly remember to do a full uninstall



I will give the new 304.79 drivers a shot when I get home, if that doesn't work, I will clean them off and roll back to 301 series.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> Gpuz gets info from the driver



no, it does not use the driver for that. the pcie info is directly from the relevant hardware. it will read correctly no matter if any or no driver is installed


----------



## Litzner (Jul 3, 2012)

So I tried messing around with the BIOS options, and still come to the same problem. No matter what I for in BIOS (only options it gives me is GEN1 and AUTO) it will not go over 4x. If I force it to GEN1, it will say PCI-E 1.1 @ 4x and will not go above it. I also tried different video drivers, and checked for updated chipset drivers, just for good measure. Also AIDA64 is feeding me the same info GPU-Z is, the card is running at 4x no matter the settings or load.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2012)

check the components on the graphics card, near the slot, maybe one of them is broken off, causing link negotiation to fail. had that happen to me before


----------

